# Yet again impressed with ONR



## Pembroke_Boy

So, up early this morning and knew I had a dusty car from being sat in the beautifully scenic Luton airport car park..... I didn’t want to power wash or even hose wash the car for fear of waking the wife, so turned to the ONR. 

I love this stuff!

Had a bucket full of MF’s soaking in a wash dilution of ONR from previous weeks use, made up a quick pre-wash dilution in a spray bottle, and an hour’ish later, done and shiny once more. 

I even had a soaked MF left over, rung it out until just damp, then used that for all the internals (dash, screens, seats and door cards). 

Can this stuff be bettered......? :thumb:


----------



## v_r_s

Never used it but a huge skeptic. No matter how "looby" &#55357;&#56834; it is I cannot see how it can even compare to rinsing a car down first. 

This just a good product for people with no much access to water ect ? 

I love keeping my car clean but it gets constantly dusty I hate the feel of just throwing a wet soapy mitt onto the paint I feel it always needs a proper rinse off from contaminants ect, this has stopped me getting on with quick detailer aswell it's like you can hear the light crunches from dirty &#55357;&#56878; very OCD though


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

v_r_s said:


> Never used it but a huge skeptic. No matter how "looby" �� it is I cannot see how it can even compare to rinsing a car down first.
> 
> This just a good product for people with no much access to water ect ?
> 
> I love keeping my car clean but it gets constantly dusty I hate the feel of just throwing a wet soapy mitt onto the paint I feel it always needs a proper rinse off from contaminants ect, this has stopped me getting on with quick detailer aswell it's like you can hear the light crunches from dirty �� very OCD though


It's difficult to get your head around, but just watch some YouTube (Forensic Detailing is a good one) and you'll see how it should and shouldn't be used. As long as it's not totally hanging and I've no other options, I've not got any issues using it. Quick spray of the area, let it soak, then gently wipe work a wet MF.

I keep looking for swirls, and don't see anything untoward yet...


----------



## v_r_s

Does it not just go patchy though. I tried just a bucket with car chem and washmitt and felt...naughty &#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834; that was on a cleanish car just dust really.

Like now the car is covered in light dust I feel the need to wash it but can't be bothered to do a full wash and look mental, but can't get me head around this ONR or a quick detailer and I got a chemical guys qd which had good reviews I just use it as a drying aid as I cannot was my car and let it air dry. The water is so bad my car would look like you just threw a bucket of water and talk all over or, maybe this ONR would be ideal for me


----------



## astormatt

It took me a while to come around to the idea of ONR...glad i did as it is fantastic stuff.
I use the Big Red Sponge with mine and it works very well.
I used Opti-Seal when drying and topped it with Optimum Car Wax and my car and van looked amazing!
Haven’t got my hose out since i started using it....wash, seal and wax in around an hour.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

v_r_s said:


> Does it not just go patchy though. I tried just a bucket with car chem and washmitt and felt...naughty ���� that was on a cleanish car just dust really.
> 
> Like now the car is covered in light dust I feel the need to wash it but can't be bothered to do a full wash and look mental, but can't get me head around this ONR or a quick detailer and I got a chemical guys qd which had good reviews I just use it as a drying aid as I cannot was my car and let it air dry. The water is so bad my car would look like you just threw a bucket of water and talk all over or, maybe this ONR would be ideal for me


Only way you'll be sure is to try it. Follow Jon's advice via YouTube, or any from Yvan from Optimum, do a test area, then check for damage.


----------



## Jon_H

I absolutely love the stuff.That and along with the Beadmaker





..I'm all PPF'd up tho,which does take some of the risk away


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

astormatt said:


> It took me a while to come around to the idea of ONR...glad i did as it is fantastic stuff.
> I use the Big Red Sponge with mine and it works very well.
> I used Opti-Seal when drying and topped it with Optimum Car Wax and my car and van looked amazing!
> Haven't got my hose out since i started using it....wash, seal and wax in around an hour.


It certainly makes life easier with a slightly dirty car, but I still want to pressure wash it off first when it's got some serious muck on it. I'm sure it would be ok, but I've got water easily to hand so I use it when I need to.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Jon_H said:


> I absolutely love the stuff.That and along with the Beadmaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I'm all PPF'd up tho,which does take some of the risk away


Now that's just cruel! That is a machine :car:


----------



## Naddy37

I can’t remember the last time the ‘comfy chauffeur e-class’ was cleaned using a hosepipe etc

It’s always been with a waterless wash, ONR, or ONR equivalent.

Awesome products if used correctly!


----------



## Bigpikle

v_r_s said:


> Never used it but a huge skeptic. No matter how "looby" �� it is I cannot see how it can even compare to rinsing a car down first.
> 
> This just a good product for people with no much access to water ect ?
> 
> I love keeping my car clean but it gets constantly dusty I hate the feel of just throwing a wet soapy mitt onto the paint I feel it always needs a proper rinse off from contaminants ect, this has stopped me getting on with quick detailer aswell it's like you can hear the light crunches from dirty �� very OCD though


its NOT a shampoo in the traditional sense. It puts polymers on the paint that lift dirt from the surface and take them into the wash media and reduce the risk of marring. Pre-spray a dirty panel with a mist of ONR ad you will see it happen - dirt literally comes of the paint in droplets of water.

You still need care but its the real deal. It wouldnt be one of the most popular wash products in the US market if it didnt work.


----------



## ///M Sport

I’m a semi convert to ONR and I say semi because like V_R_S I couldn’t get my head around not pre wash/rinsing first. 

So I’ve been using ONR and pre wash/rinsing first as I see it as the safest method. 

However, just before setting off on our Easter break we get out to go only to find a bird has splatted on half the bonnet, roof and door. Great, only washed the car a few days ago! 

With literally no time to do a wash, what was I to do! The thought of bird poo etching it’s way into my black paint would have been driving my crazy through the 4 hour drive, plus it was 5:45am and the whole street was asleep. 

So a bit of hot water on the worst of the poo, quick spray with ONR, left to dwell for a few mins then a soaked ONR MF using the Gary dean method was used. This was the first time I had used ONR without pre wash/rinsing. 

It genuinely made me think afterwards that a pre wash as not needed, I didn’t feel like I was doing any damage. You don’t need to apply any pressure on the MF, just enough to keep contact with the panel. 

I ended up doing all the panels the bird poo was on in what felt like no time at all.

I’m definitely going to try this method on the whole car next time and will report back. It’s a case of using your common sense to see how bad the car is and having the balls to go for it!


----------



## Guest

I'd sure like to see a long term user of this stuff put an inspection lamp on their paint and share the results. I find it very difficult to believe it doesn't micro-mar. Running a dirty sponge across a dirty panel and trusting is a chemical formula, I just can't do it.


----------



## v_r_s

DannyRS3 said:


> I'd sure like to see a long term user of this stuff put an inspection lamp on their paint and share the results. I find it very difficult to believe it doesn't micro-mar. Running a dirty sponge across a dirty panel and trusting is a chemical formula, I just can't do it.


It's the same as a wash mitt bud.

You always have clean microfibres, or turn to a clean bit. It's effectively same as a wash mitt procedure.


----------



## atbalfour

Has anyone done the unspeakable and done a regular bucket wash with ONR and then RINSED?

Interested to see what happens.


----------



## A&J

the water sheets down...what did you expect it would happen?


----------



## atbalfour

A&J said:


> the water sheets down...what did you expect it would happen?


I wasn't expecting some sort of magic chemical reaction lol!!

I guess where I'm going with the question is, would it 'rinse' off the panel the same way shampoo would? I would suspect it leaves traces behind given that the whole principle of ONR is to protect the towel drying stage?

Might give it a go later. In theory it's more modern technology and would lead to a safer wash than using shampoo. I just don't like touching a dirty (albeit ONR'd) car hence why I've only used 1/4 of the bottle!


----------



## Guest

v_r_s said:


> It's the same as a wash mitt bud.
> 
> You always have clean microfibres, or turn to a clean bit. It's effectively same as a wash mitt procedure.


Sure if you are running your wash mitt over a whole lot of dirt with only a bit of lubrication. Who does that? Yes that would absolutely mar as well, which is why safe wash practice pre-washes, and is power rinses off so that what remains on the paint is minimal, and is then contact washed with tons of lubrication and rinsing/new wash media.

Dragging a foam sponge (or MF cloths) over paint and putting trust in ONR to lubricate enough not to scratch is just dodgy. But maybe some people care about marring more than others?


----------



## tosh

DannyRS3 said:


> Sure if you are running your wash mitt over a whole lot of dirt with only a bit of lubrication. Who does that? Yes that would absolutely mar as well, which is why safe wash practice pre-washes, and is power rinses off so that what remains on the paint is minimal, and is then contact washed with tons of lubrication and rinsing/new wash media.
> 
> Dragging a foam sponge (or MF cloths) over paint and putting trust in ONR to lubricate enough not to scratch is just dodgy. But maybe some people care about marring more than others?


You're missing the point.
This is in the Eco Friendly Detailing forum, and ONR is supposed to be used primarily when you don't have access to hoses, pressure washers, or you want to use less water. 
If you're talking about foam pre-washes, pressure washing, rinsing, you wouldn't use ONR as your primary wash method. Why would you?
Lots of us didn't like getting out all the kit, unwinding hoses, filling multiple buckets when there was minimal dirt on the car. Lots of us don't have access to drives and garages or even water, and still want to keep our cars cleaner than the rest. So it does have a purpose, even if it doesn't fit yours.
I agree - you wouldn't use it on a filthy car with bonded contaminants; thankfully there are handheld foamers and portable pressure washers (Worx Hydroshot) which can do a reasonable pre-wash before your ONR bucket wash and dry.
Marring is always a problem with any wash method, and that's down to technique and patience.


----------



## noobie

I used ONR for 7 years due to having no access to running water. I could never get the hang of it and always took me a couple of hours to wash and dry the car. Drying towels were always dirty. Now I having an outside tap and I use 'one bucket method' (use hose to wash the mitt) and I can wash and dry the car in the same and no more dirty drying towels. I actually enjoy washing the car now.


----------

